
The 'flu vaccine increases desire to socialise - ColinWright
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6qSMT5U8AAojrA.jpg
======
byoung2
Did that experiment have a control group? It could just have been seasonal.
Flu season in the US (Oct-March) coincides with holiday season (Halloween,
thanksgiving, Christmas, new years, Valentine's day, st Patrick's day) so the
urge to socialize might be due to the holidays, compared to April-september
which just has 3 one day holidays.

------
ColinWright
Original source:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-
you...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-
making-you-crazy/308873/)

